# A hearty Thank You to the scribes



## Caged Maiden (Jan 11, 2014)

Some of you, I met several years ago... you introduced me to challenges and were my first crit partners.  You read my first draft manuscripts and shared your work.  We got to know each other with our pants down and still forged a friendship that lasts as we grow.

Some of you have my phone number.  We've chatted for hours, built worlds and plots.  We've agonized over tough scenes and created characters from nothing but a flimsy concept.

Together, my friends, you and I have taken ideas to the next level, turned them into books of which we can be proud.  You were there as I learned to hone my craft and your words empowered and motivated me through dark times when I wanted to give up--and I stopped you from giving up, too.

Others, have helped me through writer's block, difficult scenes begging to be written, or that godawful editing phase I went through for the last year.  Your help has been invaluable.

Some of you had never exchanged a crit before meeting me.  You put your trust in me and I hope it was rewarded with an honest review that got you through the tall grass and well on your way.

Then there are those who devote their time to creating wonderful challenges, share with us their hard-won research, or simply create threads where we can discuss all those things we've never considered.

Some of you, I met a few weeks ago and we've become fast friends over this incredibly difficult but passionate hobby we share.

Scribes, whether you're lurkers, moderators, old friends, newbies, or chat-procrastinators... you've made this ride a whole lot more fun than when I was on it alone.  You have my sincere gratitude.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank YOU, CM, for putting so much into this site to make it enjoyable for everyone!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Certainly glad we crossed paths here, Caged Maiden.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 11, 2014)

You've been a blessing CM, and I'm honored to know you.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks to you as well. I could say a number of those same things mentioned apply to you for me as well. Keep up the good work and GET SOME WRITING DONE! (That's my Phil the Drill Sergeant pep talk for the day).


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 12, 2014)

It's great to have you as a regular, reliable presence here Caged Maiden.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you, Caged Maiden, for everything that you do for our community.  Mythic Scribes wouldn't be the same without you!

And for those who missed them, here are some of Caged Maiden's terrific articles from our home page:

A Fine Line Between Love and Death - How to Write Love Scenes

One Letter Every Writer Should Write

Target Editing - A Time-Saving Strategy for Writers

One Mistake Never to Repeat - How to Plan a Novel

How to Write a Synopsis

How to Write a Query Letter

Medieval Archery for Writers


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jan 13, 2014)

I have known you, Caged Maiden, in the circle of this forum for awhile, but I only really got to know you as a writer and person recently.

I can say, without a doubt, you would be one of the first people I would call upon as a critique partner. You are thorough and thoughtful at the same time, passionate and yet able to bend. Further, your dedication to this community of writers has, on its own, earned my deepest respect.

I look forward to working with you here and elsewhere.


----------

